# Oil rigs from Panama City



## wbdenamur

What is the closest good oil rig to get to leaving out of Panama City? My Grady White Marlin has pretty good range and size, but I don't want to make a long wasted trip. What would be the best time of year also. Thanks guys!


----------



## BananaTom

It is a long run from PC


----------



## amarcafina

I'd say one way 140 miles


----------



## Downtime2

125+/- to Maersk Developer. 145 to Horn Mt. 141 to Ram Powell. If your boat is on a trailer or can be trailered, might wanna think about launching from Pensacola or Orange Beach.


----------



## tbaxl

Downtime2 said:


> 125+/- to Maersk Developer. 145 to Horn Mt. 141 to Ram Powell. If your boat is on a trailer or can be trailered, might wanna think about launching from Pensacola or Orange Beach.


Don't just think about it, this is the only way to do it, with a Marlin. Great boat but that is a really really long run, and OB/Pensacola will save roughly 50 miles each way just in run time.


----------



## REEL STAMAS

~125nm to Petronius out of PCB Pass I think... If you don't want to trailer to P'cola/OB, you can 'run the ditch' from PCB to Destin & top off the tanks there & then return there & refuel... It's a little closer to that rig out of Destin & that might be the difference in your range... We did it in June a few years ago & the Mahi Bite on the Troll during the Day & the blft bite Jigging under the Rig lights at Night were off the chain... but we only caught 1 YFT & 1 Wahoo, so... Be sure you have FLAT Seas Forecast for ~1-2 Days BEFORE, DURING & AFTER your scheduled Trip b/c (as I'm sure you know) Rough Seas mean ~2-3X as much fuel burn in a boat like that...


----------



## CCC

Got tons of privacy fenced in concrete behind the house and an extra room, bring the boat, spend the night, let me tag along ! : ) North east Pensacola.


----------



## wbdenamur

Unfortunately I do not have a trailer and I would need a permit as my beam is too wide. The ditch to Destin seems like a good option. How far is it from Destin pass?


----------



## Chapman5011

wbdenamur said:


> Unfortunately I do not have a trailer and I would need a permit as my beam is too wide. The ditch to Destin seems like a good option. How far is it from Destin pass?


Probably a 200 mile round trip just to get to Petronius, but your not gonna wanna stop there. You want to pass patronius and head to farther ones. It's definitely a full weekend trip, traveling threw the night for sure.


----------



## Scruggspc

I've done it it's not bad. Just need a little extra fuel and someone who knows what's going on after you make a 120+ mile run.


----------

